# Ch logiciel pour visualiser rapidement les images d'un dossier?



## AlfUTT (17 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

D'abord bravo pour le mag. Récent switcher et récent abonné chez vous, je ch un logiciel permettant de visualiser rapidement les images d'un dossier (comme sur winXP désolé !)
Une petite astuce ???


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Spoutnick63 (17 Juin 2005)

Je suggère GRAPHICCONVERTER => http://www.macvf.com/


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

Si c'est juste de la visualisation, Aperçu convient très bien, tout simplement.


----------



## AlfUTT (17 Juin 2005)

Ca à l'air sympa mais il existe pas un logiciel libre plutot?
Et un truc simple au maximum


----------



## AlfUTT (17 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est juste de la visualisation, Aperçu convient très bien, tout simplement.



Oui mais le problème c'est que apercu sait pas visionner les autres images du dossier si on en selectionne qu'une! C'est la mon problème. En plus je trouve apercu assez lent (non?)


----------



## Spoutnick63 (17 Juin 2005)

Je crois qu'il existe une version MAC de ACDSEE qui existe sur sur PC.
Je l'ai essayé dans le temps mais pas retenu.
Je n'ai pas de lien. Demande à Mme Google.


----------



## AlfUTT (17 Juin 2005)

J'ai bien trouvé ACDsee pour mac mais c'est encore payant !


----------



## DeniX (17 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir

iSee peut convenir mais il est payant aussi (AVM n° 45 p.16: Voir les photos à la volée)

DeniX


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juin 2005)

Je ne sais pas dans quel but tu veux faire ceci AlfUTT mais si c'est pour retrouver rapidement une image dans un dossier utilises simplement le système. Tu te mets dans ton dossier d'images en mode "Présentation par colonne (Pomme 3). Ensuite en cliquant sur une image son aperçu s'affichera à droite. Il est suffisament clair pour te donné une idée du contenu de l'image. C'est rapide simple et gratuit... En plus les flêches haut et bas te permettent de naviguer rapidement dans ton dossier. Sous système X bien sûr.


----------



## brome (18 Juin 2005)

Dans Tiger, il y a aussi la fonction Diaporama, qui est très bien.
On sélectionne toutes les images du dossier (Pomme-A), puis d'un clic droit sur ces images on active la fonction Diaporama. On peut alors soit les voir défiler une par une, soit les afficher toutes simultanément à l'écran sous forme réduite pour sauter directement à l'une d'elles.


----------



## PHILBX (18 Juin 2005)

je ch un logiciel permettant de visualiser rapidement les images d'un dossier 

il y a SLIDES  c'est vieux mais tourne bien sous 3.9,  Tiger ?

PIC2ICON trés pratique

Graphic Converter, trés efficace, dés qu'on l'a en main


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

le top, tout en menu contextuel....

Imageviewer CM , il te lance des diapo avec des possibilité de reglages, super....
et en complement de PhotoTool CM , qui te permet de modifier et de voir les info de la photo a la volée...
2 plug indispensable..

(surtout le deuxieme pour les infos de reglage de focale,zoom,opturation......)

vraiment indispensable....!


----------



## PHILBX (18 Juin 2005)

un autre Top, en menu contextuel

PicturePopPro  Freeware

PicturePopProCM est un plugin de menu contextuel permettant d'afficher des fichiers images et Quicktime directement du Finder ou n'importe quel logiciel gérant ce genre de plugin. Il permet rapidement de voir en plein écran, en diaporama automatique, en permettant le choix du fond (pour les webdesigner), avec les tag photographique EXIF,..

tu commences a avoir le choix


----------



## FjRond (18 Juin 2005)

AlfUTT a dit:
			
		

> Ca à l'air sympa mais il existe pas un logiciel libre plutot?
> Et un truc simple au maximum


Xnview qui permet de visualiser  ses images, de les convertir en de multiples formats etc. Il est libre et fonctionne sous X11. Il a la forme d'un simple fichier exec (et non .exe) à mettre n'importe où sur son DD. Je l'ai mis dans /usr/local/bin. Dans un xterm, il suffira d'entrer le chemin:

```
$ /usr/local/bin/xnview
```
Et voilà.


----------



## AlfUTT (19 Juin 2005)

Merci pour toutes les réponses. J'ai plus qu'à tout tester. (X11 j'y connais pas grand chose je vais essayer le reste plutot)


----------



## bouilla (19 Juin 2005)

Je rappelle quand meme l'existance de ce petit script que l'on glisse dans la barre d'outil du finder, bien pratique : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=99257&highlight=diaporama+script 

Autrement, je me rappelle que je trouvais apercu lent sur mon g3 (je ne sais pas quelle machine tu as), du coup j'utilisais Goldberg, plus réactif a mon sentiment.


----------



## FjRond (20 Juin 2005)

AlfUTT a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour toutes les réponses. J'ai plus qu'à tout tester. (X11 j'y connais pas grand chose je vais essayer le reste plutot)


L'utilisation en est simplissime, et AVM l'a mainte fois expliquée.  
Ouvrir X11, puis dans le menu Applications de X11, choisir l'item « Personnaliser le menu ». Mettre le nom du programme, puis le chemin dans les colonnes prévues. Par la suite, il suffira de sélectionner le programme en question dans le menu Applications.


----------



## Amaël (28 Juin 2005)

Il y a aussi Curator qui marche carrément bien 

Dommage qu'ils aient suspendu le développement.

C'est ici.


----------



## Fran6 (30 Juin 2005)

J'ai utilisé pas mal de temps ACDsee puis en fonction de l'utilisation que j'en avais, j'ai utilisé le diaporama de Tiger: Selection des images puis dans le menu contextuel, "diaporama", tout défile alors en diaporama et grace à la petite fenetre transaprente du bas, tu peux afficher toutes les photos en même temps et choisir celles que tu veux voir s'ouvrir...pourquoi pas ??

A+

Guinouss


----------

